# Real Estate



## awesomeguru (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi! Everyone

I live and work in the UK, I have been currently been offered a Job as a real Estate Agent in Dubai commision only 50/50 with potential earning of £60 to £100k plus 

I will be payng for my own accomodation.

Is this possible in Dubai ?

Any orther advise with regards to this will be really helpful.

Kind Regards 

AG


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Don't bother, check the other threads for the reasons.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

awesomeguru said:


> Hi! Everyone
> 
> I live and work in the UK, I have been currently been offered a Job as a real Estate Agent in Dubai commision only 50/50 with potential earning of £60 to £100k plus


Not a chance.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Keyword is potential what's the relocation package being offered


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You have done exactly the right thing and asked about the reality.

Now do the right thing and tell whomever offered you the job to take a hike


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

mariot said:


> Keyword is potential what's the relocation package being offered


Don't think real estate here does relocation packages..


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Racing_Goats said:


> Don't think real estate here does relocation packages..


Some actually are offering packages at present to bring more into a saturated market. Then delaying visa processes and letting new arrivals do visa runs while proving themselves.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mariot said:


> Some actually are offering packages at present to bring more into a saturated market. Then delaying visa processes and letting new arrivals do visa runs while proving themselves.


And living off all their savings!! - until they run out.


----------



## awesomeguru (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi! thank you for the advice and comments will of course keep in mind.


----------



## quattro (Dec 25, 2008)

4 years ago you would of had a reasonable chance of earning 50/60k GBP a year here if you were a good agent that put in the hours and got plenty of referrals. 

Today though, very different story. I think realistically you can expect to earn 35/40k GBP a year, once you settled in and adjusted to how things work here, you'll be working more hours than UK too and you'll be frustrated beyond belief for most of the day. I've known plenty of people come here and try their luck in property, most of them didn't even get as far as getting their residency visa before they knew they have had enough or they ran out of money.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

awesomeguru said:


> Hi! thank you for the advice and comments will of course keep in mind.


You won't earn a bean, you'll lose everything you have. Just don't.


----------

